# The Magnetism of the Baron



## Fangar (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello all,

This is a new design that I am working on.  This is the prototype that actually came out better than expected for once!  Nothing like using a nice burl as a test piece.  I do this as it makes me strive harder... 

Anyway, this is a Baron closed end in Red Mallee Burl w/ sapwood.  I step drilled the interior of the closed end (Way down in there) to accept a strong rare earth magnet.  The Red Malle Burl (Natural edged) base also contains a hidden magnet.  The Pen rests in the upright position on the stand nicely.  I am reworking the base to address something I thought of after the fact.  Anyway, thanks for looking.  Feel free to ask away.


















Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## angboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Now that is very cool!! At first I wondered why the heck you'd want a magnet in your pen, but now I see! It's a beautiful pen, but it looks very sharp on that stand! Did you make the stand too? Where's the magnet in the stand? I know those magnets can be pretty strong, so does the pen want to pull towards anything else? Like do paperclips fly across the desk? []


----------



## leehljp (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful color and blend of burl with sapwood. I have a  few blanks from pecan that have white sapwood and burl like pinkish brown mixed in. 

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Outstanding! for the sake of my own personal noseyness, what did you think of after the fact[?]


----------



## KenV (Jun 4, 2006)

I love it -- and you got the polarity of the magnets right too.  You need not ask how I know about that.  

I presume you drilled a blind hole from the bottom of the stand for the magnet there.  Guessing about 1/4 or 3/8 size so the water cooler does not slide across the room to meet the pen base.

Your closed end pen style is attractive with nice flowing lines.

Good idea with great execution.


----------



## Fangar (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks folks.

The magnetism needs to be quite strong to hold the pen upright (Especially with the cap in place)  There were several factors that I considered.  I did not want the magnetism to be so strong that the base lifted with the pen when the pen was removed.  Too little and the pen would not stand.  As it sits now, if the pen is tapped agressively near its cap, it will fall over.  But it is fairly secure when in position.  I deem it would be acceptable.  

The alternatives would be to use a stronger based magnet. I don't like this because of the base lifting issue, though I could drill some holes and fill them with melted led for weight.  Next would be to make a flat base on the closed end side of the pen.  I didn't want the design of the closed end to suffer.

On the new base that I just finished, I chucked it up on the lathe and scraped out a small bowl for the pen to rest in.  A little better.  

Ken was correct with the blind hole from the back.  The strenght of the pull can be adjusted by how much material is left between the magnet and the outer surface of the pen stand.  The base uses a 1/2" cylinder while the pen uses a 1/4" cylinder.  

The magnets are not so strong that they attract metal too well.  So the fyling paper clips is not an issue [].  Also, they are so light, that the closed end weight does not change in the least.

The next one will levitate! [}]

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful pen, If you say you can make one levitate I for one believe you.[]


----------



## challagan (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful all the way around. The pen and the base. 

Corey


----------



## gerryr (Jun 4, 2006)

Great idea.  My son had a couple of very small rare earth magnets for a science project and I was amazed at how powerful they are for their size.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Jun 4, 2006)

Awesome Fangar!


----------



## JimGo (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent idea, and flawlessly excecuted (as I would expect coming from you).  My only comment...don't get that too close to any magnetic media (e.g., floppy discs or laptop hard drives)!!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 4, 2006)

Great idea and awsome looking pen.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful pen and the base is awesome.


----------



## bjackman (Jun 4, 2006)

Really Cool, Fangar!!
Have a "stack" of 110 rare earth magnets I got from an ebay auction. I love your idea and implementation!
What is the wood thickness to the magnets?


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 4, 2006)

James - This is one of those deals that you look at and say...duh, why didnt I think of that? Very cool idea. Exceptionally done as well. You really do the mallee burls justice. How much material is between the magnet and the end of the pen?


----------



## turned_for_good (Jun 4, 2006)

Aright, who gave you permission to be creative![]  Thats awsome!  Was this your first attempt at this?


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 5, 2006)

Impressive concept, James. And the pen is beautiful as always![^]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks all very much...

The magnets can really vary, but you will find that really the ones that magnetized axially (In a Cylinder, that is on the top and bottom) the pull on the 1/4" diameters are all around 3-4 lbs (Pull force).  Now the 1/2" cylinder (x 3/8" long) that I used for the base around almost 17 lbs. So you are looking at about 20 lbs total.  There is about 1/4" (Likely less) of material over each of the magnets, so around 1/2" total between them.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## bonefish (Jun 5, 2006)

Fangar:

A word of caution. If you sell it, or them if you make more, to someone who has a pace maker, tell them not to carry it in their shirt pocket, or otherwise get it too close to the pacemaker.

While looking at the pen and reading about the magnets, I thought about making one, not so that it would stand up, but making it so that the cap was held on by a magnet instead of threads, or that awful plastic snap on thing.

Then, as I was thinking about how I would do it, I realized I had a pace maker, so anything magnetic is out for me.

Still, it is a beautiful pen, one to be proud of, and the creative thinking concerning the magnet is first rate.

Bonefish
Canton, GA


----------



## Skye (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonefish_
> A word of caution. If you sell it, or them if you make more, to someone who has a pace maker, tell them not to carry it in their shirt pocket, or otherwise get it too close to the pacemaker.



Good tip there. Didnt think of that myself.

Ok, now that you have the magnets started, make one that levetates! [:0]


----------



## arjudy (Jun 5, 2006)

Very innovative.  I like it a lot.


----------

